# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Jethro Tull ?
Songs from the Wood?

----------


## schiene

Meine erste Platte von Jethro Tull hieß Stormwatch.Hab sie mir damals im sogenannten "Intershop"der DDR gekauft,kostete damals glaube 17 DM.

----------


## Samuianer

Ja wat 'ne Truppe!

Mein erstes Album war "Stand up" Heute das meist gesuchte Album von Jethro Tull, mit dem famosen "Steh auf" Bild das beim Aufklappen des Albums hoch klappte!!

Und natuerlich der Titelsong "Stand Up!"



Live gesehen am 18/1/7 in der Deutschlandhalle Berlin, mit "Thick as a brick"!
In diesem Jahr spielten sie auf 161 Konzerten!



Aqualung war, seinerzeit, mein beliebtestes Album



Ian Anderson - flute, acoustic guitar, vocals, violin, saxophone, trumpet
Martin Barre - electric guitar, lute
Barriemore Barlow - percussion, tympani
John Evan - piano, Hammond organ, harpischord
Jeffrey Hammond - bass guitar, vocals

Ein echter Klassiker "living in the Past": http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8




.."Teacher"..."Aqualung...my friend"..."Thick as a brick"....

text:

"Really dont mind if you sit this one out.
My words but a whisper -- your deafness a shout.
I may make you feel but I cant make you think.
Your sperms in the gutter -- your loves in the sink.
So you ride yourselves over the fields and
You make all your animal deals and
Your wise men dont know how it feels to be thick as a brick.
And the sand-castle virtues are all swept away in
The tidal destruction
The moral melee.
The elastic retreat rings the close of play as the last wave uncovers
The newfangled way.
But your new shoes are worn at the heels and
Your suntan does rapidly peel and
Your wise men dont know how it feels to be thick as a brick.

And the love that I feel is so far away:
Im a bad dream that I just had today -- and you
Shake your head and
Say its a shame.

Spin me back down the years and the days of my youth.
Draw the lace and black curtains and shut out the whole truth."
...............
Source:
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/j/jethro+..._20071158.html



Sagenhafte Truppe...!

----------


## guenny

Tja, die Tull'ss,

eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsgruppen.
Bin heute im Besitz sämtlicher jemals veröffentlichter Alben (insgesamt 25) der Jungs und habe ständig eine oder mehrere auf meinem IRIVER für unterwegs.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich hab da noch ne scheibe mit ner* Ballerina* mit so nem Tüll Röckchen an, 
 auf dem Cover
liegt irgendwo verschollen...

----------


## walter

Aqualung und Thick as a Brick waren schon Meilensteine in meinem unbedeuteten Musikerdasein.   ::

----------

> ...ich hab da noch ne scheibe mit ner* Ballerina* mit so nem Tüll Röckchen an, 
>  auf dem Cover
> liegt irgendwo verschollen...


"A passion play" wohl.

Die finde ich aber eher seltsam...

----------


## Willi Wacker

> "A passion play" wohl.
> 
> Die finde ich aber eher seltsam...


ooch, 
...mit *Living In The Past* und *Song for Jeffrey*
wohl aus ganz früher Zeit, 1969 oder früher

----------


## guenny

Auch wenn andere die sehr bekannten vorziehen, für mich ist Minstrel in the Gallery von '75 eine der Besten, und ich denke dass Rock Island von '89 oft verkannt wird. Empfehle mind. 3x in Ruhe hören, das Album gewinnt mit jedem Mal.

----------


## guenny

> Zitat von Auntarman
> 
> "A passion play" wohl.
> 
> Die finde ich aber eher seltsam...
> 
> 
> ooch, 
> ...mit *Living In The Past* und *Song for Jeffrey*
> wohl aus ganz früher Zeit, 1969 oder früher


Living in the Past, das braune, geprägte Dopellalbum, eine Zusammenstellung erschienen 1972. Mein erstes Tull-Album überhaupt.

A Song For Jeffrey (This Was, 1968)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oK3CF33dwA

Gonna lose my way tomorrow,
gonna give away my car.
I'd take you along with me,
but you would not go so far.
Don't see what I do not want to see,
you don't hear what I don't say.
Won't be what I don't want to be,
I continue in my way.

Don't see, see, see where I'm goin',
Don't see, see, see where I'm goin',
Don't see, see, see where I'm goin' to,
I don't want to.

Everyday I see the mornin' come on in the same old way.
I tell myself tomorrow brings me things I would not dream today.

----------

> ... und ich denke dass Rock Island von '89 oft verkannt wird. Empfehle mind. 3x in Ruhe hören, das Album gewinnt mit jedem Mal.


Da zähle ich mich zu den "Verkannten". Werde mir das aber "mal zu Herzen nehmen".

Meinte mein Bruder (Hobby-Musiker) übrigens auch...

----------

